# Cracked Logo Strip



## Annacromley (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi! I have a 2017 MacBook Pro 13-inch with no Touch Bar. I seemed to have cracked the strip on the bottom of the screen where the Logo "MacBook Pro" rests. I think this is called the "bezel logo cover" but im not sure. Is there anyway I can fix this myself - by taking the broken strip off separatley and replacing it with a new one found on Ebay ? Or - is this strip part of the screen and would I have to take the screen off as well when replacing the strip? If so, I'd rather just send it off to be fixed.

I'd also need to know what kind of material this is made of (Glass, metal, aluminum) so I can order the right kind - IF I can replace it without having to replace the entire screen.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

https://www.ebay.com/i/292685098331?chn=ps

?


----------



## Annacromley (Apr 5, 2020)

So the strip is its own part? I don't have the same laptop as the one in the video, so I'm not sure if this logo cover can come off without having to take the whole screen off!


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

In the one in the video it looks like it is a separate piece that was glued on over the LCD bezel. If yours is an integrated part of the bezel, then the whole bezel would need to be replaced.


----------

